# Lawn Boy InsightSeries: 10685 Engine Surging



## Lawnboy215 (May 19, 2011)

Hello,

I recently bought a Lawn Boy Insight 10685 with a 6.5 hp Easy Start Tecumseh Engine model LV195EA on craigs list for $40. When I took it home the engine was surging and it had a hard time starting (more than 3-4 pulls). The air filter and spark plug are fairly new. The guy that sold it to me that it probably needed a new primer bulb. I held my finger to the primer bulb when it was running and I noticed that the engine surge subsided a little. I bought a new primer bulb replacement kit from Tecumseh and replaced it, but it still has not resolved the problem. 

I am not a small engine mechanic just a home owner trying to save himself a new lawn mower purchase or a trip to the small engine repair shop. Any advise regarding this will be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Lawnboy215 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought a Lawn Boy Insight 10685 with a 6.5 hp Easy Start Tecumseh Engine model LV195EA on craigs list for $40. When I took it home the engine was surging and it had a hard time starting (more than 3-4 pulls). The air filter and spark plug are fairly new. The guy that sold it to me that it probably needed a new primer bulb. I held my finger to the primer bulb when it was running and I noticed that the engine surge subsided a little. I bought a new primer bulb replacement kit from Tecumseh and replaced it, but it still has not resolved the problem.
> 
> ...


 The problem is likely the idle restrictor jet is dirty. Remove it and clean it out and see if the surging stops. Click on the link for step by step instructions on cleaning the carburetor. I would skip to the part about the cleaning the restrictor jet, and if it does not help, then I would do a complete cleaning on the entire carburetor.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_series_11.asp


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Make sure you have fresh fuel, fresh from the station, not fresh from a can that has set since last year.
Since it runs, lets try something simple before we start taking things apart, go to the auto parts store or wally and get a can of SeaFoam, add some to the gas tank, a little stronger than recommended on the can, start and run it for 30 minutes stop it let it rest for 1 hr then run it again, if it doesn't improve it probable be necessary to remove and clean the carb. The bowl nut(main jet) is probably dirty with varnish, you might just remove it an clean the holes, the one near the top which is almost invisible is usuall the problem, I use the wire from a twist tie to clean it, refer to the pic below for reference. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Lawnboy215, listen to 30yr, he's th man.

Sorry 30yr, I guess I was looking for info while you had already posted. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnboy215 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks guys I wil give this a try this weekend and report back.


----------



## Lawnboy215 (May 19, 2011)

Guys,

Here is what I did: I bought some carb cleaner and took the carb off the mower, I removed the float bowl, the the float itself, and the idle restrictor jet and sprayed everything down several times. I removed the gas tank hose and sprayed that down too. I reassembled everything and filled it with fresh gas and although it is better it still surges every once and a while. It is not a constant surge/rev, but every now and then it still does it. Any other ideas? Do you think something might be bent like where the pull start is. I was reading through some other posts and saw something like that may cause it to surge. Thanks again!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Did you run a twist tie wire through the tiny hole referenced in my previous post? If not it is most likely your problem. Have a good one. Geo


----------

